# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Giải cứu thần ganesha - teambuilding tour - kdi viet nam

## vinhadc

TEAMBUILDING TOUR “24h - Giải Cứu Thần Ganesha” 21/10/2011
Địa điểm: Đà Lạt

Hình thức: Tour Du Lịch Mạo Hiểm
[ATTACH=CONFIG]104[/ATTACH]
Bạn đã từng đối mặt với những khó khăn, những thách thức tưởng chừng không thể nào vượt qua

nổi?

- Bạn có đơn độc trong công việc hàng ngày?

- Bạn có muốn thể hiện bản lĩnh và tài năng lãnh đạo của mình trong cuộc sống?

Hãy cùng chúng tôi khám phá những giá trị đích thực của cuộc sống và bản lĩnh của chính bạn
thông qua chương trình Teambuilding
“24h - Giải cứu Thần Ganesha”

Tại bộ tộc B’lo trên vùng Tây Nguyên hùng vĩ, người dân nơi đây sống trong cảnh thái bình, thịnh vượng nhờ vào quyền năng linh thiêng của tượng thần voi Ganesha con trai của thần Shiva và Parvati. Nhưng vào một này nọ, bỗng nhiên tượng thần bị biến mất bởi các tay trộm cổ vật xuyên quốc gia. Nhận nhiệm vụ đặc biệt giải cứu tượng thần Ganesha và bắt bọn trộm cổ vật. Biệt đội thần tốc vào cuộc khi đã xác định được mục tiêu và địa điểm của bọn trộm cổ vật. Họ đã chia theo nhiều nhóm và nhiều hướng khác nhau để tìm ra báu vật. Những cuộc giải cứu này cực kỳ gian nan và thử thách, vì theo chỉ thị của cấp trên thì các biệt đội chỉ có 24 giờ để tìm ra báu vật, họ phải đổ máu vì chiến đấu với những thế lực đen tối. Liệu bao nhiêu gian nan và thử thách như thế, trong vòng 24h họ có thể vượt qua, giải cứu tượng thần Ganesha cho bộ tộc B’lo và phá tan đường dây trộm cổ vật xuyên quốc gia hay không? Chúng ta hãy tham gia cùng với "24-hour action" nhé.
Học viện kỹ năng mềm KDI xin công bố chương trình Teambuilding tour ngày 21.10.2011 và xin mời các bạn đăng ký tham gia.

Tiêu chí tham gia:
Tất cả mọi người muốn tham gia chương trình luôn được BTC yêu cầu một phẩm chất là chịu khó

và năng động trong lúc thực hiện chương trình. Đây không phải là một cuộc chơi đơn thuần, đến

đây chúng ta được học hỏi kinh nghiệm, rèn luyện kỹ năng sinh tồn và sẻ chia những giá trị đích thực. 

- Thành viên tham gia luôn trong tư thế chủ động, tư duy, vận dụng hết sức lực và sự sáng tạo để

cùng với bạn chơi vượt qua mục tiêu trong từng tình huống. Nếu bạn đến với cuộc chơi với lối suy

nghĩ thụ động, ai làm gì thì làm thì BTC khuyên bạn không nên tham gia cuộc chương trình này.
Chương trình tóm tắt:

Thời gian: Ngày 21 - 23 tháng 10/2011. Hành trình 2 ngày 2 đêm 

Chương trình sẽ bắt đầu khởi hành tại Tp.HCM vào lúc 22h00, ngày 21.10.2011

Lưu ý chuẩn bị:

- Chương trình di chuyển bằng ôtô từ Tp.HCM đến Tp.Đà Lạt.

- Chuẩn bị balô cùng với tư trang gọn nhẹ, yêu cầu mang giày để xuyên rừng.

Địa chỉ liên hệ :
Học viện kỹ năng mềm KDI Việt Nam

159/4A Bạch Đằng. Phường 2 , Quận Tân Bình – Tp.HCM

Điện thoại : 0934024068 Mr Toàn 

Website : http://www.kdi.vn

Số lượng tham gia là 100 người, sau khi thành viên đăng ký đủ số

lượng trên, BTC sẽ chốt danh sách. Do yêu cầu của chương trình

nên chúng tôi chỉ dừng lại con số 100.

Hạn cuối để chốt danh sách vào thứ 4 ngày 19.10.2011

Chi phí: 1.100.000đ/người.
Vật dụng teambuilding
- Ăn uống chính theo chương trình
- Lều trại + Lửa trại + Giao lưu cồng chiêng với dân tộc Lạch
- Đồng phục của biệt đội.
- Xe 45 chỗ đời mới.
Các chi phí phát sinh khác không bao gồm.

Thành phần BTC:
- Thầy Huỳnh Hữu Tâm – Trưởng ban kịch bản chương trình ( Chuyên gia về tổ chức sự kiện)
- Mr. Văn – Alibaba - Leader điều kiển chương trình Teambuilding ( Chuyên gia về MC sự kiện và Teambuilding)
- Mr. Dũng – Trưởng ban tổ chức ( CEO học viện kỹ năng mềm KDI Việt Nam)
- Ms. Bảo Ngọc – Trưởng ban hậu cần – PR ( Phó GĐ học viện kỹ năng mềm KDI Việt Nam)
- Mr. Hải Luân – Âm thanh, ánh sáng ( Chuyên gia về âm thanh, sân khấu)

Đặc biệt có sự tham gia:

Chương trình huấn luyện có võ sư Nguyễn Kim Tuấn – kỷ lục gia Việt Nam “ Vua lột dừa” sẽ trực tiếp trainning cho các bạn về những kỹ năng thiết thực để vượt qua hành trình này.

----------

